# Neymar al PSG. Ecco come verrà eluso il FPF.



## admin (30 Luglio 2017)

Fair Play Finanziario sempre più una farsa. E le ultime indiscrezioni sul fronte Neymar lo confermano. Per evitare sanzioni al PSG, nei prossimi giorni il giocatore volerà a Doha dove firmerà un contratto da ambasciatore per i mondiali di Qatar 2022 con una società che possiede anche una parte dello stesso PSG. Neymar riceverà un compenso da 300 milioni di euro con i quali pagherà la clausola al Barça e si trasferirà nel club parigino.


----------



## Marilson (30 Luglio 2017)

con main sponsor del Barcellona che e' Qatar Airways... in pratica risultera' che il Psg prende Neymar a zero


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia. Che farsa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2017)

Che schifo , lo dico ancora . Che la UEFA tiri fuori le palle e metta sia il giocatore che il PSG fuori dai giochi .

La presa per il C è palese


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (30 Luglio 2017)

Una pagliacciata continua....comunque ripeto, osserviamoli bene, magari possiamo fare qualcosa di simile con Milan China......


----------



## Wildbone (30 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Una pagliacciata continua....comunque ripeto, osserviamoli bene, magari possiamo fare qualcosa di simile con Milan China......



Ma anche no. Sono certo che ci sarà un cataclisma se l'affare dovesse chiudersi; meglio non finire nella ***** perchè si sceglie di emulare i pagliacci e i criminali.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (30 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma anche no. Sono certo che ci sarà un cataclisma se l'affare dovesse chiudersi; meglio non finire nella ***** perchè si sceglie di emulare i pagliacci e i criminali.



E infatti mi sembra di aver detto di osservare, perchè qua potremmo essere davanti allo smascheramento del FPF.


----------



## Sotiris (30 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fair Play Finanziario sempre più una farsa. E le ultime indiscrezioni sul fronte Neymar lo confermano. Per evitare sanzioni al PSG, nei prossimi giorni il giocatore volerà a Doha dove firmerà un contratto da ambasciatore per i mondiali di Qatar 2022 con una società che possiede anche una parte dello stesso PSG. Neymar riceverà un compenso da 300 milioni di euro con i quali pagherà la clausola al Barça e si trasferirà nel club parigino.



Sempre sostenuto che sia una farsa. Non puoi bloccare l'espansione di chi vuole investire. Dopo gli sponsor farlocchi questa è la nuova frontiera.
Io sono sempre stato per abolirlo, la Champions League è di chi se la può permettere.


----------



## Cenzo (30 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che schifo , lo dico ancora . Che la UEFA tiri fuori le palle e metta sia il giocatore che il PSG fuori dai giochi .
> 
> La presa per il C è palese



Alla uefa non conviene fare tanto la parte del leone perché basterebbe che i top club europei si iscrivessero ad un altra competizione che non sia controllata dalla uefa e tanti saluti a tutti. Sponsor, TV, soldi e il resto dei club minori seguirebbero a ruota.


----------



## Aron (30 Luglio 2017)

Ma la colpa non è del PSG, è dell'Uefa che ha tirato su una farsa come il FPF che vale per alcuni club come l'Atletico ma per altri invece si trova sempre il modo di eluderlo o farlo eludere (chi si ricorda il codice etico di Prandelli?).

La UEFA l'unica cosa che deve fare e non ha ancora fatto è solo una: introdurre delle regole che penalizzino o impediscano il rincaro mostruoso dei cartellini dei giocatori.
Non ci vuole molto, bastano un paio di regole:

-chi spende più di 60 milioni di euro per un solo giocatore, non può registrare alla Champions quel giocatore
-chi sfonda un preciso salary cap, non può partecipare alla Champions


----------



## Cenzo (30 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma la colpa non è del PSG, è dell'Uefa che ha tirato su una farsa come il FPF che vale per alcuni club come l'Atletico ma per altri invece si trova sempre il modo di eluderlo o farlo eludere (chi si ricorda il codice etico di Prandelli?).
> 
> La UEFA l'unica cosa che deve fare e non ha ancora fatto è solo una: introdurre delle regole che penalizzino o impediscano il rincaro mostruoso dei cartellini dei giocatori.
> Non ci vuole molto, bastano un paio di regole:
> ...



Sarebbe facile aggirare anche queste norme. Ad esempio se vuoi comprare X che vale 100 milioni ma l'uefa ti impone di spendere massimo 80 allora compri X a 80 e sempre dalla stessa squadra anche Y che in realtà vale 10 ma lo paghi 30 e il gioco è fatto. 
Per il salary cap poi be è molto semplice, il resto degli stipendi pagati a nero, come già fanno ora in molti.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fair Play Finanziario sempre più una farsa. E le ultime indiscrezioni sul fronte Neymar lo confermano. Per evitare sanzioni al PSG, nei prossimi giorni il giocatore volerà a Doha dove firmerà un contratto da ambasciatore per i mondiali di Qatar 2022 con una società che possiede anche una parte dello stesso PSG. Neymar riceverà un compenso da 300 milioni di euro con i quali pagherà la clausola al Barça e si trasferirà nel club parigino.



Faccio due considerazioni:

1)Il Barca deve pagare la porcheria fatta sul trasferimento di Neymar dal Santos al club blaugrana. IL club brasiliano che ha formato il fuoriclasse brasiliano ha ricevuto solo 17 millioni di euro . Un escamotage finanziario scandaloso. La fine del calcio

D'altronde, il signor Rosell, ex presidente del Barca è andato in galera perchè la giustizia l'ha considerato capo di una vasta organisazzione criminale transnazionale. Ricardo Texeira ex presidente della potentissima della CFB dal 1989 al 2012( federazione brasiliana di calcio) gravemente coinvolto in questa vicenda, ha dovuto dare le dimissioni. L'affare è talmente grave che il FBI si è affretatto ad avviare un indagine.

2) Ma il Qatar Saint Germain mi fa altrettanto vomitare. Un "protettorato" americano che finanza il terrorismo mondiale. E penso la stessa cosa dell'Arabia Saudita. Da vomito

Spero solo che il Milan, tra poco, prende a schiaffi in Champions sia Barca che Qsg.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fair Play Finanziario sempre più una farsa. E le ultime indiscrezioni sul fronte Neymar lo confermano. Per evitare sanzioni al PSG, nei prossimi giorni il giocatore volerà a Doha dove firmerà un contratto da ambasciatore per i mondiali di Qatar 2022 con una società che possiede anche una parte dello stesso PSG. Neymar riceverà un compenso da 300 milioni di euro con i quali pagherà la clausola al Barça e si trasferirà nel club parigino.



Ahahahahaha.
E' la UEFA stessa a godere per questi movimenti nel calcio europeo, solo i falliti parlano di FPF.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Luglio 2017)

Basterebbe mettere un paio di regole:

1) Una squadra non può spendere più di 130 milioni di Euro in una sessione di mercato.
1.a) Per evitare l'aggiramento della regola sopracitata, viene imposto un massimo di 3 prestiti per ogni sessione di mercato.
1.b) Non basta? Si conteggia comunque il valore del riscatto, anche se questo non viene calcolato a bilancio nell'immediato per via del prestito.
2) Il tetto massimo per gli stipendi di una squadra non può superare i 170 milioni (numero a caso, ma che venga fissato).
2.a) Per ogni € speso in più, è necessario versare alla UEFA 1/2/3/4/5 € a seconda di quanti milioni si sforano i tetti (esattamente come avviene in NBA)
3) Da una stessa squadra si possono acquistare al massimo 2 giocatori in una sessione di mercato
4) Da uno stesso campionato si possono comprare al massimo 3 giocatori in una sessione di mercato.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fair Play Finanziario sempre più una farsa. E le ultime indiscrezioni sul fronte Neymar lo confermano. Per evitare sanzioni al PSG, nei prossimi giorni il giocatore volerà a Doha dove firmerà un contratto da ambasciatore per i mondiali di Qatar 2022 con una società che possiede anche una parte dello stesso PSG. Neymar riceverà un compenso da 300 milioni di euro con i quali pagherà la clausola al Barça e si trasferirà nel club parigino.



Pallotta indiavolato!


----------



## mil77 (30 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Basterebbe mettere un paio di regole:
> 
> 1) Una squadra non può spendere più di 130 milioni di Euro in una sessione di mercato.
> 1.a) Per evitare l'aggiramento della regola sopracitata, viene imposto un massimo di 3 prestiti per ogni sessione di mercato.
> ...



non puoi mai limitare gli investimenti che un club vuole fare...interverrebbe subito L'UE...


----------



## mil77 (30 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Una pagliacciata continua....comunque ripeto, osserviamoli bene, magari possiamo fare qualcosa di simile con Milan China......



ma il Milan ha creato appositamente Milan China per avere sempre la mano libera...


----------



## mil77 (30 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma la colpa non è del PSG, è dell'Uefa che ha tirato su una farsa come il FPF che vale per alcuni club come l'Atletico ma per altri invece si trova sempre il modo di eluderlo o farlo eludere (chi si ricorda il codice etico di Prandelli?).
> 
> La UEFA l'unica cosa che deve fare e non ha ancora fatto è solo una: introdurre delle regole che penalizzino o impediscano il rincaro mostruoso dei cartellini dei giocatori.
> Non ci vuole molto, bastano un paio di regole:
> ...



L'Atletico non ha nulla a che fare con il FPF...gli è stato bloccato il mercato per tesseramento irregolare di minorenni, proprio come era successo al Barca...


----------



## uolfetto (30 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=3501]uolfetto[/MENTION] al prossimo link esterno verrai bannato. Leggi il regolamento.


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2017)

Il FFP è un qualcosa di imbarazzante. Lo dico da sempre. Non ha fatto altro che aumentare la forbice tra le pochissime grandi che possono fare il bello ed il cattivo tempo e le piccole realtà che possono solo subire e vendere.

Ora il Barca alza la voce, si parla di denunce alla EUFA, peccato da anni sia stata una tiranna del calciomercato, per una volta che gli capita il contrario vanno a piangere nelle sedi competenti. Stessero zitti almeno.


----------



## Cataldinho (30 Luglio 2017)

Non so se ho capito bene. In pratica trovano un escamotage per far arrivare 300 meloni al giocatore, che si paga la clausola "da solo", facendo praticamente il prestanome, e poi cambia club "formalmente a zero".


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2017)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Non so se ho capito bene. In pratica trovano un escamotage per far arrivare 300 meloni al giocatore, che si paga la clausola "da solo", facendo praticamente il prestanome, e poi cambia club "formalmente a zero".



A quanto pare, se così fosse che lo tolgano il fpf


----------



## Marilson (31 Luglio 2017)

la Fifa dovrebbe vietare queste cose, dovrebbe anche vietare le multiproprieta' e le sponsorizzazioni riconducibili alla proprieta' stessa.


----------



## Therealsalva (31 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Basterebbe mettere un paio di regole:
> 
> 1) Una squadra non può spendere più di 130 milioni di Euro in una sessione di mercato.
> 1.a) Per evitare l'aggiramento della regola sopracitata, viene imposto un massimo di 3 prestiti per ogni sessione di mercato.
> ...



 Magari! (Ma non succederà mai)


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Alla uefa non conviene fare tanto la parte del leone perché basterebbe che i top club europei si iscrivessero ad un altra competizione che non sia controllata dalla uefa e tanti saluti a tutti. Sponsor, TV, soldi e il resto dei club minori seguirebbero a ruota.



Hai centrato il problema che molto spesso non ho voluto menzionare quando si parla di UEFA che detta regole ma non così rigide e che di fatto in realtà avvantaggiano in grandi club..

La verità è tutta qui: se domani mattina la UEFA mettesse davvero il bastone tra le ruote dei grandi club questi mollerebbero la UEFA in un batter d'occhi...

Ma pensate che la UEFA di suo sia importante senza i club? Oggi la Champions è il top perché i club che ci competono sono i più forti coi giocatori migliori..

Ora immaginate se domani mattina annunciassero che Real, Barca, metà premier, Milan, Juve etc.. fanno una super lega propria e mollano la Champions..secondo voi gli sponsor (quindi i miliardi di euro) dove andrebbero? con la blasonata Cahmpions League o alla neonata senza prestigio Superlega Europea?

Meditate..


----------



## Il Genio (31 Luglio 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Faccio due considerazioni:
> 
> 1)Il Barca deve pagare la porcheria fatta sul trasferimento di Neymar dal Santos al club blaugrana. IL club brasiliano che ha formato il fuoriclasse brasiliano ha ricevuto solo 17 millioni di euro . Un escamotage finanziario scandaloso. La fine del calcio
> 
> ...



Cosa abbia a che fare questa dichiarazione con lo sport me lo devi spiegare


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Cosa abbia a che fare questa dichiarazione con lo sport me lo devi spiegare[/QUO
> 
> Quello che fa il Qatar è esclusivamente politico. Hanno comprato il PSG solamente per ragioni politiche .
> Poi, se non sei interessato a quello che dico, basta non leggermi. Punto


----------



## fra29 (31 Luglio 2017)

Comunque Sky oggi parlava di visite mediche previste per domani a Doha..


----------

